
Flood affected Queensland about to be hit by category 4 cyclone - rodh257
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/02/01/3126405.htm
======
rodh257
Also see: <http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/satellite/sequadrant.shtml>

This is one big storm.

